# shampoo recipe... and bath soap for kids?



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a shampoo recipe (something you've tried or used yourself). Tired of looking up stuff on the internet, sigh. If you have information on storage/shelf life of what you use, I'd appreciate that tidbit as well.

Oh.. and does anyone have a bath soap recipe for kids???? (I've never made soap before but I'm hoping this might motivate me to start.)


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We have very hard water, so I do not use cp soap for my hair. Just google "shampoo bar and cp soap." 

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_cpsoap.html


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

For the shampoo recipies, there was a thread on here where several people posted their recipes. Here is a link:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=230440

I'm not sure about the bath soap for kids, mine just used what I made, although my daughter likes it in shapes or special scents.
Dawn


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks! I must have missed that thread, thank you for posting!


----------

